# Anyone use the Leavitt fretboard mapping?



## GuyB (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello,

Is there anyone using the Leavitt fretboard mapping system?






If so, how are you finding it?


Thanks
Guy


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't get what's so special about it..


----------



## GuyB (Oct 28, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> I don't get what's so special about it..



I'm not sure if they are special, but I think you need to practice using the "Modern Method for Guitar" books that use the system to really get into them.

Guy


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 28, 2011)

Music Theory, Lessons & Techniques - Sevenstring.org

sluts


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I've heard Tosin Abasi talk about using it in an interview.


----------



## Valennic (Oct 29, 2011)

BlastFurnace said:


> I think I've heard Tosin Abasi talk about using it in an interview.



INB4 Every member of SSO claims the Leavitt system is best system due to this fact.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have a guitar on me to try this out, but just thinking about it is making me even more tempted to try this out. Coming from a non-AAL fan, mind you


----------



## leandroab (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't get this.


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 1, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I don't get this.



It's simply a comprehensive mapping of scale fingerings across the entire fretboard. The usual 5 or 7 shape patterns do not cover all possible fingerings, Leavitts 12 patterns do.

The way he has them listed though is not very intuitive. I've re-written them so that they are listed consecutively across the fretboard. Finish with one pattern, move your fretting hand up the fretboard one fret, then use the next pattern.

The fingerings below are written in solfege, but just pretend they're dots if that's easier. To play a major scale, treat 'do' as the tonic, start and finish on this note. to play a natural minor scale, treat 'la' as the tonic, start and finish on this note.


```
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|-------|
-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|
-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
Fingering (starting on the 6th string, 1=index, 2=middle, 3=ring, 4=pinkie):  
134,234,234,24,134,134

--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
-------|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|
-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|
-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
124,124,124,134,24,124

--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
134,134,134,23,134,134

--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
-------|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
124,124,124,124,23,124

--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|-------|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
134,134,134,13,124,124

--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
-------|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
123,123,124,124,13,123

--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|-------|
-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|-------|
--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|-------|
124,124,134,134,24,124

--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|-------|
-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
134,134,234,23,134,134

--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
-------|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|
-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
124,124,124,124,24,124

--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|-------|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
134,134,134,13,134,134

--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
-------|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|--la---|-------|
--do---|-------|--re---|-------|--mi---|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|--ti---|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
123,124,124,124,23,123

--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|-------|
--ti---|--do---|-------|--re---|-------|-------|
--so---|-------|--la---|-------|-------|-------|
--re---|-------|--mi---|--fa---|-------|-------|
--la---|-------|--ti---|--do---|-------|-------|
--mi---|--fa---|-------|--so---|-------|-------|
124,134,134,13,124,124
```

I don't believe this is the right section though, Leavitts fingerings are for 6 strings only. Some work would be required to adapt these to 7 strings, and the result could be more than 12 fingerings.


----------



## alexmccormax (Nov 1, 2011)

I wish I understood what that chart was telling me XD


----------



## HaloHat (Nov 1, 2011)

mcmurray said:


> It's simply a comprehensive mapping of scale fingerings across the entire fretboard. The usual 5 or 7 shape patterns do not cover all possible fingerings, Leavitts 12 patterns do.
> 
> The way he has them listed though is not very intuitive. I've re-written them so that they are listed consecutively across the fretboard. Finish with one pattern, move your fretting hand up the fretboard one fret, then use the next pattern.
> 
> ...



If a 7 string in standard tuning, B/E/A/D/G/B/E, wouldn't the low B mirror the high B? [more than 12 fingerings per example yes, but as far as the work required to adapt?]


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 1, 2011)

I really like this guy's book (Book) Al Politano - The Complete Book Of Chords, Scales, Arpeggios For The Guitar


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 1, 2011)

HaloHat said:


> If a 7 string in standard tuning, B/E/A/D/G/B/E, wouldn't the low B mirror the high B?



Yes it would mirror the high B, good call.



alexmccormax said:


> I wish I understood what that chart was telling me XD



Try this: for example, the key of C major. Look at the first diagram. Position the 'do' on the fifth string, 3rd fret. Then play the major scale from 'do' on the fifth string up do 'do' on the second string. Pay attention to the fingerings listed. Then repeat with the next diagram, then the next. You'll find as you move from one diagram to the next, your fretting hand will shift up the fretboard by 1 fret. You'll also find that some fingerings are easier than others, depending on where you are on the fretboard.


----------



## murakami (Nov 1, 2011)

i have to admit this is weird because that chart says that c major is a lydian shape and the 4 is sharpened, yet all major shapes should start with a ionion shape, right?


i am scratching my head at this. :/


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 1, 2011)

My old guitar teacher used to call this the box method


----------



## 27duuude (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I get it but this is in the wrong section entirely I might reiterate. Its teaching you how to play all the notes in a key all the way up the fretboard and isn't mentioning that each time you shift its a different mode. Seems like its meant for beginners so I'm not interested.


----------



## Mukersman (Nov 1, 2011)

Can someone explain what the point of solfege is? It seems everyone learned in 3rd grade and the only other time I've ever seen it outside of that awful classroom was in the Sound Of Music.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 1, 2011)

^^

Good for relative pitch, as you are relating a pitch to a specific syllable, should me recall less confusing than arbitrarily trying to recall a pitch. That is my understanding anyway.


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 1, 2011)

murakami said:


> i have to admit this is weird because that chart says that c major is a lydian shape and the 4 is sharpened, yet all major shapes should start with a ionion shape, right?



No it doesn't. The C major shape is a C major shape, not lydian. The tonic (C) is on the fifth string, third fret, not the sixth string first fret.



27duuude said:


> Its teaching you how to play all the notes in a key all the way up the fretboard and isn't mentioning that each time you shift its a different mode. Seems like its meant for beginners so I'm not interested.



The modes do _not_ change as you shift. Look again.



Mukersman said:


> Can someone explain what the point of solfege is? It seems everyone learned in 3rd grade and the only other time I've ever seen it outside of that awful classroom was in the Sound Of Music.



Using solfege is the single best way to develop solid relative pitch and an ear to fretboard link.


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 1, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> Good for relative pitch, as you are relating a *scale degree* to a specific syllable



Fixed 

Every scale degree sounds very distinct within a key. By assigning a syllable to each degree, the sounds are easily identified and memorized.

The other method to develop relative pitch is by memorizing intervals, however this method is far more work and is no where near as solid as scale degree recognition. IMO it doesn't work period, although your mileage may vary.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't really see the point in this, as it's just another set of boxes in standard tuning. Learn the notes and be able to nice around the neck, in key, without worrying about where your boxes are.


----------



## murakami (Nov 2, 2011)

mcmurray said:


> No it doesn't. The C major shape is a C major shape, not lydian. The tonic (C) is on the fifth string, third fret, not the sixth string first fret.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

haha, oh man. thanks 

i wasn't even looking at the number of frets just the shape.


----------



## Repner (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, I use it. Works well enough for me. His book basically uses 1 1A 2 3 and 4 to eventually teach you the whole fretboard. With these, he'll indicate what position to play in with a roman numeral, so if it's II (indicating where the first finger will go, not including stretches), and in the key of C, then you'll know it's finger type 1.

All the types 1 use first finger stretches. All types 4 use pinkie stretches. 2 and 3 don't use stretches


----------



## EcoliUVA (Nov 2, 2011)

Edit: Retracting my shortsighted post. I learned years ago not to make snap judgments, and seem to have forgotten that here...haha.

+ rep to starslight for an awesome, useful post.

Still not my favorite concept, but it does seem to have a use.


----------



## starslight (Nov 2, 2011)

The main selling point of the Leavitt system is that it allows you to play all twelve keys in a single position. It's extremely useful for sight-reading, but otherwise it's just another way to play scales, like the CAGED system or 3NPS fingerings, to be used if it helps you and discarded if it does not.

This fella does a good job of explaining how the fingerings work, how you can practice them, and why you might want to practice them:


----------



## ElRay (Nov 5, 2011)

Mukersman said:


> Can someone explain what the point of solfege is?


"Fixed Do" or "Moveable Do"? SirMyghin hits the main "value" to a guitarist for "Moveable Do". For "Fixed Do", it's a good way to self-sing as playing, especially if you're using Chromatic Solfege. They're also the note names in many (if not most) European countries -- A piece will be in "Re Minor" instead of "D Minor".

I know Duereo and myself use Chromatic Fixed Do in our heads. I think there might be others here too.

Ray


----------



## mcmurray (Nov 6, 2011)

Movable do ftmfw.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't do fixed do well, my absolute pitch is not great. So movable do for me also.


----------



## GuyB (Apr 12, 2012)

I still think that the Leavitt method is one of the best I've used, because there is minimal position shifting.

GuyB


----------



## Terminus1993 (Apr 12, 2012)

I try to combine the Leavitt fretboard mapping with the 3nps.

The Leavitt method is awesome, if you study his fingering in the right way the fretboard mapping will be more clear and accurate.


----------



## Maniacal (Apr 12, 2012)

What about arpeggio and chord inversions? Does this method cover those too? 

To me it just looks like box shapes which are next to useless for practically everything.


----------



## GuyB (Apr 12, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> What about arpeggio and chord inversions? Does this method cover those too?
> 
> To me it just looks like box shapes which are next to useless for practically everything.



If you learn the Notes, not just the Patterns. The Arps, intervals and chords are easy, just select the notes you require.

The problem is when players only learn fretboard patterns not the notes on the Fretboard.

GuyB


----------



## Domkid118 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very interesting never seen this method before going to give it a go

i found these few paragraphs explaining about it a bit more 

My jazz guitar journey: Leavitt vs. the CAGED system


----------



## GuyB (Apr 12, 2012)

Domkid118 said:


> Very interesting never seen this method before going to give it a go
> 
> i found these few paragraphs explaining about it a bit more
> 
> My jazz guitar journey: Leavitt vs. the CAGED system



If you put the practice time into the Leavitt Method and stick with the method, you won't be disappointed. Do the Patterns on the higher frets first, so your hands/fingers get too know the 5 fret stretches with less stretching.

All the best.
GuyB


----------

